# Nissan Ute (Pick-up) Warning light ID wanted



## KiwiTussock (Oct 21, 2012)

*1997 Nissan Datsun/Navara Ute (Pick-up) Warning light ID wanted*

Hi all,
Im new here so I hope I do this correctly.
I am using a 1997 Nissan Datsun BGD21 ute with a TD27 donkey in it.
The problem I am having trouble with and would like some help with is that it has just sent off a warning light on the dash.
A cobber, who has one of these old girls also, along with me, have no idea what it signifies. 
Its orange on colour.
The far RH lamp is the battery
The next (moving LH) is an oil lamp
The 3rd is the seat belt lamp
The 4th is the hand brake
The 5th is the one in question and is an orangie-yellow colour. All the others I have mentioned are red.
Its shape is like a pipe leading in and out of a reservoir and beneath the reservoir is a drip.

If you have any suggestions, I'd be greatly appreciative of a reply.
Tis been a reliable ole ute and has only done about 170k so expect it to have another 100 to 150 km left in it to use but I just don't wanna stuff it up by not understanding it's warning lamps system.
Cheers


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Don't have the "Utes" in the states, but since it's a diesel, could it be the "water in the fuel" warning lamp?


----------

